# Launching the permanent house on LOW



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

This weekend we are finally putting our permanent house outside Zipple Bay on LOW. I imagine the ice has to be over a couple feet by now. Anyone with any info on what depths we should be looking at? How has the traffic been up there? I suppose there are a ton of houses on the water now.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

We had an awesome weekend of fishing, lots of action basically all day long in about 24 feet of water. We had friends at 20 feet and others at 31 who didn't do as well. Lots of little ones about 11-12 inches, but we managed to get keepers around 14 inches. Largest of the weekend was 21 inch walleye. Also caught some big burbit (don't know the spelling) and a 37 inch northern. Ice is about 24 inches and LOTS of houses out there this weekend.


----------

